
Show HN: Simple Python script to tweet all active U.S. Senators/Reps - alexk307
https://github.com/alexk307/tweet-a-legislator
======
fwn
I don't see how a spam bot would actually improve communications in the long
term. If the individual tweets value diminishes after adoption of such tools,
the only long term effect will be that tweets just will be perceived to be
less useful input.

